# Holland - Tips?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We are off to Holland soon.

Anyone any tips?

How do you Pronounce "Arcen"?

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tips? Take your bikes!



> How do you Pronounce "Arcen"?


As in the Arsenal (I didn't see a thing) Manager? Pronounced like "Arsene" :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't wild camp its frowned upon there. 

peedee


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Use the Bike Ways - bikes have priority. 

Knocking over a cyclist is a crime punishable by death!!!

Cheers

David


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

If you have mountain bikes you look a bit odd.

Derek


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

teemyob said:


> We are off to Holland soon.
> 
> Anyone any tips?
> 
> ...


Yep, don't call it Holland, its the Netherlands :roll:

Where abouts in the country are you going to Trev?

Pete


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Nah, Netherlands is where Peter Pan was from


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Yep, don't call it Holland, its the Netherlands :roll:
> 
> Where abouts in the country are you going to Trev?
> 
> Pete


He might be going to Holland - aren't Zuid-Holland and Noord-Holland provinces of the Netherlands?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't bother packing crampons.


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Arcen*

Trevor,

Look out for us at Arcen (aah-sen). We're loading up now ready to leave in the morning. Just drained of some water to allow for the extra weight i.e bottles,small tree, few decorations,more booze,pressies etc....first time we've done christmas in the van.

Weather looks very christmasy, dark and cold.
Diesel nice price at the mo 90 eurocent.

We're in a low profile burstner t620 called Bess and you'll probably notice our dog Red a beautiful Irish Setter so come and say hello.

Maxine and Hans


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Holland*

Lovely country, lovely people,only dislikes were 3 sets of seperate traffic lights in some towns for vehicles ,pedestrians and cyclists,boy does that make you concentrate ! the other thing is when your not driving if you want a achohol drink you can only get Heineken, Heineken ,or Heineken, have a great holiday


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Holland*

Lovely country, lovely people,only dislikes were 3 sets of seperate traffic lights in some towns for vehicles ,pedestrians and cyclists,boy does that make you concentrate ! the other thing is when your not driving if you want a achohol drink you can only get Heineken, Heineken ,or Heineken, have a great holiday


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Most of the Dutch are here in Spain so finding some space to park shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Holland*



tony50 said:


> Lovely country, lovely people,only dislikes were 3 sets of seperate traffic lights in some towns for vehicles ,pedestrians and cyclists,boy does that make you concentrate ! the other thing is when your not driving if you want a achohol drink you can only get Heineken, Heineken ,or Heineken, have a great holiday


Nothing wrong with Dutch Gin and Tonic!

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

peejay said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > We are off to Holland soon.
> ...


Arcen - Limburg

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Arcen*



bess91 said:


> Trevor,
> 
> Look out for us at Arcen (aah-sen). We're loading up now ready to leave in the morning. Just drained of some water to allow for the extra weight i.e bottles,small tree, few decorations,more booze,pressies etc....first time we've done christmas in the van.
> 
> ...


We are off to Arcen, Limburg. Klein Vink

We will look out for you all.

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

teemyob said:


> We are off to Holland soon.
> 
> Anyone any tips?
> 
> ...


You must try Frikadel Pommes and Mayo

A sausage to die for


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Watch out for Tunnel Tolls, or you may run out of spending money 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks for all your replies and comments folks.

Trev.

PS Tunnels, will have to try and plan around them!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Trev

We had a lovely trip there earlier this year.

:: Blog here ::

:: Photo album here ::

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev;

Can't help with anything about Arcen but I did learn something from a recent visit to Holland (Oops, Netherlands) that might be of use....

You will see a lot of parking areas and kerbs with blue lines in most towns around the country. 
You can park for free within the blue lines as long as you display a blue parking permit/card on the screen set with your arrival time. Durations vary but as an example it was 2 hours in Edam. Cards are widely available in most local newsagents for about €2. 
Well worth the expense, keep one in your cab as some other Euro countries have similar schemes.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Arcen*



bess91 said:


> Trevor,
> 
> Look out for us at Arcen (aah-sen). We're loading up now ready to leave in the morning. Just drained of some water to allow for the extra weight i.e bottles,small tree, few decorations,more booze,pressies etc....first time we've done christmas in the van.
> 
> ...


Hello Maxine & Hans,

Was a pleasure to meet you, shame it was so brief and so little time.

Holland and its people were a pleasure too. When I get chance I shall do a short write up or blog about it somewere.

The thermal baths at Arcen is very highly recomended, as is the Hertog Jan Brewery.

We also saw 4 Police cars, a Police van and several officers outside a house next to Hertog Jan brewery. It was all cordened off with tape, not sure what went on there!

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Trevor,

Likewise...isn't it nice to be able to put a face to a name.

Glad you got home safe.

Until next time....

Maxine and Hans


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> We had a lovely trip there earlier this year.
> 
> ...


Brilliant trip report! - I'm planning Holland for this year - I'm still toying with going accross on the ferry from Harwich - or going down to the euro tunnel (got lots of clubcard vouchers to use) and driving accross.

On the aa route website it looks like the journey from Calais to Amsterdam looks easily driveable in a day - 360km.. not so sure if its that easy in practise though??

Do you think there are any benefits cost wise in driving it - I know the ferry is quiet expensive.

regards

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Driving*



dcummin said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Trev
> ...


Hello,

We went via Eurotunnel & Tesco (see last post)

Came back Via Harwich from Hook of Holland with Stena & Tesco

If you book early with Stena you can get a crossing one way from around £140 + £10 Booking fee that can also be paid for with Tesco Vouchers. That is for a 7m-10m Motorhome with basic Outside cabin for two. For a shorter motorhome it will be less and for a classier cabin it will be a lot more.

The Drive from Arcen to Hook was easy, very and I much prefered going home that way after taking our Time through France (A visit to Auchan) Belgium and into Netherlands.

If you need any more help please ask.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Late Christmas*

Bit late now I guess (Could not access MHF when I wanted to originally post it).

But Klein Vink were offering FREE Camping over Christmas again.

Kelin Vink ACSI Link

TM


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Trev, sorry its a bit late! :lol: 2008 , but I find this useful.  Bob.

http://translate.google.com/#

Go from utch▼To:English▼

Put IN ............................ Arcen

Then click ............................. Listen


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Holland*



tony50 said:


> Lovely country, lovely people,only dislikes were 3 sets of seperate traffic lights in some towns for vehicles ,pedestrians and cyclists,boy does that make you concentrate ! the other thing is when your not driving if you want a achohol drink you can only get Heineken, Heineken ,or Heineken, have a great holiday


Or Grolsch :wink:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya 

we have had the Stena Line tokens via Tesco just come through we are planning on going to Keukenhof in April. We spent £50 

We lived at Bruggen near Roermond in NL for about 3 and half years, we always used Harwich Hook service, only once did the French Route, (can't remember why) but it was a nightmare travelling (it was christmas) OH had flu and I had a young baby to contend with, I'll leave you to guess which one caused me the most problem :lol: 

We thought we might visit some of our old haunts from when we lived there, so might be going to Valkenburg or possibly Monchau, will have to see where the fancy takes us.

We are also thinking we might go back to Germany this year in the summer and visit some more of our old haunts

Garmish
Obberamagau
Mittenwald
Linderhof
Chiemsee 

Our son was one year old when we took him and now he is 23 and wants to come back with us, not sure what the German stance is on travelling in the back of a motorhome without seatbelts but knowing the German laws I would think its an absolute no no.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

JLO said:


> Hiya
> 
> we have had the Stena Line tokens via Tesco just come through we are planning on going to Keukenhof in April. We spent £50
> 
> ...


It is acceptable, in many circumstances to travel without rear seat belts in Germany.


----------

